# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Sanctum : le Saint dessein

## Dr Greenthumb

Je suppose que tout le monde ici présent, à moins d'être âgé de 12 mois (et dans ce cas félicitations, tu es un futur génie si tu es arrivé ici de ton plein gré), a entendu ou lu l'histoire de Moïse et des 10 Commandements. Dans le cas contraire vous pouvez toujours tenter une requête YouTube et chercher une éventuelle vidéo d'époque. La toute dernière consigne est très claire et est la suivante : "_Tu ne convoiteras point la maison de ton prochain ; tu ne convoiteras  point la femme de ton prochain, ni son serviteur, ni sa servante, ni son  bœuf, ni son âne, ni aucune chose qui appartienne à ton prochain_". Nous avons maintenant la preuve que Dieu n'est ni un zombie, ni un alien. Sinon comment expliquer que le passe-temps favori de ceux-ci consiste à formenter des plans de conquête de ton chez-toi pour les aliens, ou de tes fesses, ta femme (voire les fesses de ta femme s'il y a des zombies coquins) et ta ménagerie en ce qui concerne les nouvellement décédés-anciens vivants ?

 À chaque invasion c'est pareil, on est obligé de se barricader, de repousser des vagues de plus en plus nombreuses d'ennemis et de construire des défenses de plus en plus puissantes entre chaque assaut. Ceci résume dans les grandes lignes le principe des _Tower Defense_, ces jeux où l'on défend une zone définie contre euh... des vagues d'ennemis, en construisant... euh.. des défenses qui sont, euh... de plus en plus... puissantes. Ahem. C'est pas de ma faute si c'est quasiment toujours pareil aussi !
 Un peu d'innovation ne fait jamais de mal, et justement les Suédois de Coffee Stain Studio nous en apportent un peu avec la présentation de leur _first person tower defense game_ : Sanctum, développé via l'Unreal Development Kit. La version jouable, disponible ici-même nous met dans la peau d'un soldat du _future_ (prononcé avec l'accent, c'est encore plus classe) sûrement envoyé là pour défendre la villa personnelle du patron contre des hordes d'aliens SDF. Notre _elite soldier_ (yeah baby !) dispose d'une mitrailleuse et d'un fusil de sniper pour mettre à terre les vils squatteurs, mais il a surtout à disposition une sorte d'outil qui permet de construire des défenses entre chaque attaque : blocs infranchissables, gatlings, défenses aériennes, champs de ralentissement, etc.
 Naturellement, ces constructions coûtent un bras sinon ce serait un peu trop facile. Un bras d'alien d'ailleurs, puisqu'en dézinguant de l'inopportun on gagne de l'énergie, énergie utilisée pour construire encore plus de défenses et ainsi tuer encore plus de space invaders. La boucle est bouclée et il ne vous reste plus qu'à aller défendre votre _Sanctum Sanctorum_ et à me dire comment vous êtes arrivé à passer la quatrième vague, parce qu'après une dizaine d'essais je n'y suis toujours pas arrivé.

 La façon dont ce jeu s'acharne à me dire que je suis un gros nul me déplait fortement. Pour la peine je vais aller convoiter les femmes des développeurs, et j'espère pour eux qu'ils ont construit des défenses assez solides.
  
Voir la news (13 images, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Roland d'O.

Ça m'a l'air bigrement sympatoche et pas trop moche de surcroît.

M'en vais aller le dl pour testay.

----------


## tenshu

Fomenter d'ailleurs.
Et ça a l'air rigolo.

----------


## BuzzerMan

La quatrième vague, c'est celle avec les grands qui vont doucement et sont invulnérables devant ?
Je me suis mis vers leur zone de spawn, le plus loin possible et j'en ai tué un maximum au sniper. Je crois que j'ai bloqué à la 6 ou 7ème vague, quand il y a plein de monde (trop pour moi)

----------


## Glory_hole

y'a de la coop sur la démo?? (lan)

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> La quatrième vague, c'est celle avec les grands qui vont doucement et sont invulnérables devant ?
> Je me suis mis vers leur zone de spawn, le plus loin possible et j'en ai tué un maximum au sniper. Je crois que j'ai bloqué à la 6 ou 7ème vague, quand il y a plein de monde (trop pour moi)


Non c'est la 3° celle-là.
La 4° c'est le mix petits/gros qui courent.




> y'a de la coop sur la démo?? (lan)


Nope.
Mais ça pourrait être pas mal en effet.

Ou alors un mode de jeu en versus ou chacun s'envoie des vagues d'aliens...

----------


## col vert

Merci pour cette news mais comme disait juda: "si le patron est amour c'est une pute".
Pour rappel, 12 mois, 24 heures, 60 minutes (5x12), 60 secondes et un seul trou du cul.
Le temps c'est de l'argent et l'argent c'est le nerf de la guerre.
Entre un type et un empire (voire plusieurs)...
Faites vos jeux, rien ne va plus...

----------


## djcrazyb

Il a l'air vraiment sympa je me testerais ça ce soir pour voir. Dommage en effet qu'il n'y est pas de multi ça aurais remplacé Iron Grip.
Merci bien pour la news.

----------


## BuzzerMan

> Non c'est la 3° celle-là.
> La 4° c'est le mix petits/gros qui courent.


Ah oui, celle-la est vraiment dure ! Je ne l'ai passé qu'une fois (par chance ?) en snipant un maximum les gros avec des headshots. j'avais une tour électrique, une ou deux tourelles lvl2 et pas mal de lvl1, quelques ralentisseurs. Je pense que j'ai surtout eu pas mal de chance, j'ai pas reproduit "l'exploit".
J'ai eu l'impression qu'il faut aussi beaucoup utiliser la mitraillette pour buter les petits.

Par contre, la vague d'après avec les volants est vraiment sympa !

----------


## Darkath

::wub::  Un Tower Defense en FPS !

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Testé et approuvé.

Ce jeu a un potentiel énorme.

----------


## Nilsou

> Merci pour cette news mais comme disait juda: "si le patron est amour c'est une pute".
> Pour rappel, 12 mois, 24 heures, 60 minutes (5x12), 60 secondes et un seul trou du cul.
> Le temps c'est de l'argent et l'argent c'est le nerf de la guerre.
> Entre un type et un empire (voire plusieurs)...
> Faites vos jeux, rien ne va plus...


Ça a l'air d'être de la bonne  ::O: .

----------


## col vert

> Çaa l'air d'être de la bonne


Attention quand même, celle-là si tu la sniffe d'un coup, tu vas te taper la tête sur les murs jusqu'à la fin de tes jours.
(Et encore je me suis arrêté à une année)
 :B):

----------


## maskim

Niveau 7 c'est plein de petites bestioles qui courent vite ! Bien trop d'ailleurs  ::'(:

----------


## Flipmode

Faut unreal pour y jouer ou bien ...?

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Nope, besoin de rien.

----------


## zapier

Sympa, il à l'air ^^ testé j'aimerai bien. Toutefois du temps, il me manque. Mais mal je me ferai.

----------


## Sig le Troll

Ca a l'air d'être sympa, faudra voir.^^

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Tu viens de spoiler mon download. Monstre.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Oooops.
T'as Bounty Arms pour remplacer si tu veux  ::siffle::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Hey, c'est plutôt toi qui va éditer ta news, étranger.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Il est déjà 9h là ?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

_*Insérer ici un .gif de ces plantes sèches qui roulent entre les deux protagonistes au moindre coup de vent lors d'un duel au Far West*_

----------


## Flipmode

En tout cas ils ont pas mal de jeu sympa sur cette page, c'était le concours du meilleur mod avec le moteur unreal c'est ça ? jvais pas me télécharger que sanctum jle sens...

----------


## zabuza

Le principe est connu et utilisé mais la vidéo donne envie, je vais voir cela de plus près

----------


## Flipmode

Bon après test c'est très bon mais j'arrive pas à passer la 7eme vague... mais pas impossible je pense, faut juste trouver la bonne combinaison et pas hésiter à revendre des tours pour en mettre d'autre en fonction des ennemies qui arrive.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Bon après test c'est très bon mais j'arrive pas à passer la 7eme vague... mais pas impossible je pense, faut juste trouver la bonne combinaison et pas hésiter à revendre des tours pour en mettre d'autre en fonction des ennemies qui arrive.


Pareil, je revends rien et ça bloque à la 7ème.

Mais j'y arriverai ! :déjaaccroc:

----------


## Baal-84

J'ai fais la démo. 

Déjà je suis chiant, il me faut la souris inversée, je saute avec pav num 1, m'accroupis avec pav num 0 et utilise avec Entré. Bon ok c'est pas un jeu commercial, les options sont présentes mais y a pas tout ... Rah ... 

Ensuite une démo doit donner une bonne accroche. Le truc c'est que j'ai pas compris tout le gameplay dès le début. Je vois la vague, je tire, le truc surchauffre (tiens donc !). Bref c'est la cata mais ça passe et la vague 2 arrive. Castagnettes, j'achète le fusil, THE upgrade ! Ah c'est balo c'est un sniper et la vague c'est une marée de petits monstres !!

Bon allez, vous avez l'air de dire qu'en s'accrochant un peu c'est pas mal, alors pour la peine je vais aller me trainer lamentablement, comme un joueur WASD se trainerait lamentablement sur ma configuration des contrôles  :;):

----------


## Flipmode

ALT + shift hein ...

Sinon on peut aussi acheter des armes  ::huh:: 
Non parce que dès le début j'ai 2 armes (gun et snipe) j'ai pas fait gaffe après.

----------


## Silver

Je ne comprends pas, en téléchargement c'est une démo ou une version complète ? Parce que sur le site UDK ils mettent "download Sanctum", pas "download Sanctum demo". De même la news parle de télécharger la "version jouables", pas la "démo".

Alors pourquoi est-ce que tout le monde parle de démo ?  :Emo:

----------


## Kass Kroute

> ALT + shift hein ...
> 
> Sinon on peut aussi acheter des armes 
> Non parce que dès le début j'ai 2 armes (gun et snipe) j'ai pas fait gaffe après.


En fait tu améliores l'arme que choisis à ce "distributeur"  :;): 
(D'ailleurs je trouve ça hors de prix !)

----------


## Say hello

Bon y'a clairement un problème d'équilibre entre les prix ou les récompense de round.
Ça bloque systématiquement à la 7e, apparemment la technique optimale c'est de faire un passage en serpent de manière progressive (une rangée au 1er round direct) pour faire un goulot, puis placer des gatling, pas trop d'intérêt pour le lightning, trop lent, et généralement ça concerne que des truc qu'il suffit de sniper (les gorille, les machin flottant..)
Donc seul les petits son pénibles, trop nombreux, trop rapide, du coup max de gatling, et optimiser quelques une dans le "serpent".
Mais bon les bestioles passe toujours.
L'upgrade du snip est limite inutile (wouhou 2 coup claqués à la chaine, super utile pour un snip surtout si tu met des HS...), celle du gun aussi (du moins jusqu'au 7 inclus) vu que lvl1 une balle claque un petit, et que l'upgrade lvl2 augmente que les dégâts...

Un gros problème d'équilibre générale quoi..

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Je ne comprends pas, en téléchargement c'est une démo ou une version complète ? Parce que sur le site UDK ils mettent "download Sanctum", pas "download Sanctum demo". De même la news parle de télécharger la "version jouables", pas la "démo".
> 
> Alors pourquoi est-ce que tout le monde parle de démo ?


C'est bien une démo, mais pour l"instant ils ont pas beaucoup plus.
Niveau maps j'entends.

Ils continuent à développer leur truc pour sortir une version complète dans plusieurs mois.

----------


## Say hello

Bon c'est moche mais parlons de l'édition du jeu (pas pour le rendre plus facile, mais plus.. jouable):

Dans le répertoire /UDK/Sanctum Demo/UTgame/config se trouvent les fichiers intéressants.

-Pour le déplacement:
UTinput.ini -> aller aux ligne 31 et 33 pour modifier les touches de déplacement en Z et Q (parce que le qwerty par défaut c'est nul).

-activer la synchro verticale:
UTEngine.ini -> ligne 723, changer la valeur par True (bon ok c'était facile)

On peut activer le dx10 à la ligne 726 mais bon on s'en fout un peu là je crois.

Et maintenant, le gameplay!

-Le pognon (owwhiii le pognon, j'aime l'or, c'est jaune c'est beau, et ça brille§§)
UTSanctum.ini
-> ligne 24, Starting rubel.. bon la somme de départ.
-> ligne 3 à 23, Somme perçue pour chaque round.
-> ligne 2, correction: en fait c'est le round après lequel s'arrête la démo, vu qu'au delà de 12 les vagues ne sont pas programmées...


-Le nombre de vie:
UTSanctum.ini toujours -> bah ligne 27, "maxlives", valeur numérique décimale tout ça..


Par réussi à trouver les stats d'armes, de tourelle, leur prix, ni leur bonus d'upgrade, je chercherais peut être un peu plus mais je me demande si c'est pas du compilé.

Edit:
Correction sur "le pognon".

----------


## Projet 154

Miam. 
La news et les commentaires font envie.  ::): 
Je suis en train de télécharger, et testerais tout ça rapidement.

Say Hello, tu est notre sauveur.  ::wub::

----------


## Say hello

J'ai pu finir la démo, alors déjà les sommes prévue sont complètement fumées, parce que avec les basique il est impossible de mettre suffisamment d'upgrade et d'élément de terrain pour gérer les dernières vague sur les 12 programmées.

Mais les armes sont mal conçue, l'upgrade 3 du snip est injouable, ça tire coup triple, ça perd toute sa précision (les tirs partent en haut à droite par rapport au point visé), la 2e vague aérienne contient un nouveau monstre qui est... totalement intouchable pour les tourelles anti-aérien.. (trop rapide, les roquettes explosent avant de l'atteindre même au niveau 3 de tourelle) obligé de les tuer au snipe, tous.

Enfin, ils ont encore du taf pour en faire un jeu fini.

----------


## Nilsou

Ce jeu est une drogue, bon il manque plein de truc :

-Ne pas acheter d'arme parce que c'est complétement déséquilibré, au moins jusqu'à la vague 7 .

-La vague 4 est une des plus dangereuse du jeu.


Bref, pour passer la 4 :

Une configuration en L (inversé, la branche du coté du spawn).
Que des gatling T1, pas de slow field (peu utile face a deux gatling qui coutent le même prix). 


Pour la vague 7, (des sorte de ptérodactyle) , les armes anti aerienne en retiennent quelques un, mais peu, (même avec 15 armes anti aérienne) .

Parce qu'ils passe sur les coté, ici une update du sniper au niveau 2 peut être utile a la place des arme AA. 

voila.

Ce jeu a un potentiel énorme, avec des armes au meilleurs feeling , un équilibrage, plusieurs map et un mode coop, ça serait très très bon.

----------


## Projet 154

Jeu très prenant au possible. (Ou comment réduire sa productivité de façon significative  ::ninja::  )

Je ne vais pas revenir sur les problèmes déjà relevés et cités précédemment.




> -Le nombre de vie:
> UTSanctum.ini toujours -> bah ligne 27, "maxlives", valeur numérique décimale tout ça..


Pro-tip : le chiffre décimal maximum est 999. À partir du moment où le chiffre comporte trois zéros à la fin, ça équivaut à un Game over.

Le Slow field est pratique, surtout si il est placé au niveau des goulots d'étranglements.

L'upgrade niveau 3 de l'assault rifle apporte un lance-grenade (clic droit) mais en trois coups, c'est surchauffe immédiate. Pas très utile donc.

L'héroïne du jeu me fait un peu penser à Samus de Metroid Prime (les cheveux en moins).

Il n'y a plus qu'à attendre la version finale. (Une co-op' entre canards avec micro, ça serait un véritable carnage  :^_^:  )

----------


## Linarielle

et bien il faudrait peut-Ãªtre rÃ©flÃ©chir un peut mes amis =) pour ma par la vague 9 est mon record.
j'ai placer des bloc avec rien dessus sur toute la 1ere ligne, sauf au centre au niveau de la ligne orange, de faÃ§on a crÃ©Ã© un goulot d'Ã©tranglement avec 2 gatling de chaque cotÃ© puis un slowfield au milieu, ensuite on upgrad sa mitrailleuse lvl 3 (pour avoir le lance grenades ) puis un up le slowfield lvl 3 puis un 2 eme slow fielg aussi lvl 3 juste deriere puis 2 gatling a gauche et a droite de faÃ§on a crÃ©Ã© une espÃ¨ce de cayon de la mort (oublier pas quelque DCA aussi)

le truc bien avec cette configuration est de  pouvoire se faire acumulÃ© plein de petite bÃªtes dans nos 2 slowfield, puis de tous les one shoot avec une grenade.

mais mÃªme avec sa a partir de la vague 8 les alien (les gros) ne peuves plus Ãªtre oneshoot au sniper meme en HS... bref la vages 10 impossible a passer

----------

